# 07/08 Flow Era, 09 Flow Quantum, 07/08 Nitro T1, 09 Salomon Riot



## kizit00 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys wondering if anybody has any input on these boards: 07/08 Flow Era, 09 Flow Quantum, 07/08 Nitro T1, 09 Salomon Riot. I know there's better boards out there but ive narrowed it down to these park boards because my buddy works for a sporting outlet here and can get me any of these boards for 200 bucks brand news so im willing to settle. Anybody have any suggestions or recommendations? Thanks.


----------

